# Salt dogg hydro under tailgate salt spreader



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

CL link here -

https://dayton.craigslist.org/for/6282806864.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a good deal


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump


----------

